

Custom Picture Framing: Fallen Glass, Razor Blades and Rogue Lint - pjbrunet
http://pjbrunet.com/custom-picture-framing-falling-glass-razor-blades-rogue-lint/

======
pjbrunet
Note: I decided this was too off topic and deleted the post.

